
GNU-FSF Cooperation Update - stargrave
https://www.gnu.org/gnu/2020-announcement-1.html
======
bradwood
Sounds like a lot of words amounting to nothing...

~~~
civodul
Yeah. Some of us GNU hackers submitted concrete proposals to the FSF back in
December: [https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/gnu-misc-
discuss/2019-12/...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/gnu-misc-
discuss/2019-12/msg00026.html) . Radio silence.

------
sneak
Is this related to the perception, accurate or otherwise, of rms’s failure as
a leader of the free software movement? I have my own opinions about it but it
seems that lots of people have their own that either align or oppose mine;
things he has done recently have been quite polarizing (whether or not in
50/50 proportion TBD).

A lot of these sorts of press release style posts are more implication than
statement, written into a context or situation created by current events that
is almost never written about explicitly in a post or statement, leaving one
guessing at the implied context to which it is a response. Is this such a
response to the rms drama? Is it unrelated?

~~~
loeg
It's hard to imagine this /not/ being related to the two organizations no
longer sharing Stallman as President/Dictator/whatever. It's not really clear
to me who actually cares about the GNU project specifically, or even FSF, or
how they plan to "cooperate." Developers that like the GPL will continue
hacking using it; developers that don't will continue hacking without it.
Maybe I'm out of the loop.

~~~
uluyol
GNU is more than a license, there are many important projects that are all
under the GNU umbrella that are still governed by the organization.

Examples: gcc, coreutils, glibc, bash, r, ...

~~~
jacobush
True, and gcc is still immensely important. But we used to live or die by gcc.
It was imperative that we had it and it was important that it got decent
updates.

Now, with LLVM, the world is just a little bit more relaxed on that front.

